# Overclocking Radeon HD 6670



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

i am looking into overclocking my Radeon HD 6670 graphics card but i dont want to over do it. could anyone give me a rough idea of how mad i can go with the setting etc and also im guessing it depends on how good my pc is at cooling it down so any info you need on that, let me know.

i have the AMD catalyst control center, im looking at a screen that allows me to set a manual fan speed, GPU and memory clock. Is it really as simple as just changing these setting to get more from my graphics card?

thanks in advance 

 Tippee


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It's doubtful you'll see any graphics performance increase OC'ing the GPU.
What problems are you experiencing?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

most games run ok but battlefield is running a bit laggy even on low graphic settings.

i have a dell with the service tag 545G25J

i think this link to it should work:
Product Support for XPS 8300 | Dell UK

does that help one any? 

thanks for the reply dude


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did that game game run better before?
Your graphics meet the minimum requirements for battlefield but are short for the recommended requirements.
How old is the PC?
Are you using the included PSU - Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

iv only just got the game.
i got the PC around April 2011
yes i am using the original PSU

thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Your graphics meet the minimum requirements for battlefield but are short for the recommended requirements.


Battlefield 3 system requirements - Battlefield 3


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

so would over clocking it help that at all?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can give it a shot but very doubtful.


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

oh right, in that case i will leave it alone. going a little off topic now but would getting a quicker HDD help? i have googled my HDD serial and this is what iv found:

1500GB Capacity, SATA 3GB/s Interface, 7200RPM Spin Speed, 8.5ms Average Seek Time, 32MB Cache

is 7200RPM enough? i thought that was high but the windows performance test shows it to be the weakest link in the chain.


----------



## potatological (Mar 17, 2013)

If you want to run BF3 at med settings with no issues i'd say upgrade the GPU a few models up and you'd be swimming.


----------



## potatological (Mar 17, 2013)

7200 RPM is totally fine. 5400 is actually the weakest to my knowledge


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

ok thanks, bringing me to another question lol.. how do i know what graphics card will work? i need a PCIe dont i? is there anything else i need to know when buying a graphics card? could you recommend one for me please?

thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A faster Hdd will not help your problem. Games are primarily GPU dependent and your GPU is barely in the minimum requirements for that game.
Your 6670 GPU is PCI-E so you have the required slot but you would need to upgrade the PSU "before" upgrading the GPU.
A 6950, or above, is recommended for that game. You would need a 620W minimum good quality PSU and that will run about $100. What would be your total budget for the GPU & PSU?


----------



## potatological (Mar 17, 2013)

Adding to what Tyree said
a 620-650 watt PSU would be great! Corsair is a valued manufacturer of great PSU's. A GPU would cost you anywhere from 200-500 bucks, depending on which company/model # you're going for. In total, i'd suggest around a 300-400$ budget to grab some quality products that will last you for years toc ome


----------



## tippeetom (Jan 2, 2013)

uuum ok well i think my budget will only be about £200 at a push and thats for a PSU & GPU. is that to low? i may have to do some saving


----------



## potatological (Mar 17, 2013)

that'll get you a decent GPU, you may have to do some looking around on New Egg or in your local computer hardware/electronic stores


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

£200 would get a good quality SeaSonic or XFX PSU as well as a good quality GPU.
Newegg does not ship overseas. There is a list of reliable UK suppliers on our suggested build list page, bottom of the page.: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There is no such thing as a what we can tell you what you can overclock to, just a rough idea and thats because overclocking is entirely experimental.

Graphics card have sweetspots to get the most out of them. Maxing them out doesn't do the trick it could be halfway between stock and full load that gets the best results.

For instance my gtx670 runs at sock but if I overclock its memory core from 6008 to 6500 I get worse results than if I overclock to 6250 and with the gpu boost if I go past 1157 I get worse results than 1121.


----------

